
PostgreSQL Worst Practices - postila
http://www.slideshare.net/PostgreSQL-Consulting/postgresql-worst-practices-version-fosdem-pgday-2017-by-ilya-kosmodemiansky
======
k__
Are there any statistics about how many projects switched DBs?

I have the feeling 99% of all systems can be run with either SQLite or
PostgreSQL their entire lifetime.

------
daysforbeef
EAV: isn't that a terrible practice for any database platform?

~~~
postila
Many practices mentioned in the talk are as bad in Postgres as in any other
(R)DBMS

